# Keeping Busy



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

With all the down time I've had after surgery. I've been staying busy working on Christmas presents. I thought I would share some with you.

An afgan I crocheted for my son's girlfriend. It's large enough they can share it.










Another afgan I crocheted form my daughter's friend, who is always so sweet to complement my work. I was hungry for mint chocolate chip ice cream the whole time I worked on it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

A brooch bouquet I made for my sister for Christmas. Most of the brooches and earrings are new, but some are vintage, and some came from my Mom. I ended up using about 90 pieces of jewelry. I'm working on one for my other sister in amber. I hope I finish in time!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Busy indeed. And fruitful. Those are all great. I remember the one time I tried to learn to crochet, it was perfectly beyond me. Tried and tried but could not get it. Got so frustrated I shed tears. People who can produce quality afghans always impressed me.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, you really made good use of your time. They're all beautiful.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I still have the afghan (shades of blue and white, same ripple pattern as your mint chocolate chip one), stocking cap, and scarf that my grandmother crocheted for me when I was in college. She's been dead many a year now, but every time I put that cap and scarf on or wrap myself in that afghan, she's with me again. Nothing says "love" like a handmade item.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh WOW these all look fantastic. Well done!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Those are great, wonderful work.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Beautiful work Laura


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you everyone. I like crocheting while I'm watching TV. I don't feel like I'm wasting my time if I stay busy.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice work, scareme!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've finished my last Christmas presents, with not much time to spare.

A reversible Tinkerbell/Disney Princesses blanket for my great-niece.










And I made another brooch boquet for my younger sister using some of our Mom's old jewerly.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your mom had such fun jewelry


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Those are all beautiful!! 

and I hope you heal quickly.


----------

